
Lisp: It's Not About Macros, It's About Read - molteanu
https://jlongster.com/Lisp--It-s-Not-About-Macros,-It-s-About-Read
======
timonoko
(eval (compile (read))) amazed some people in 1970s. Not me, because I did not
know any better, as Lisp was my first high level language. Core was expensive,
and the concept of just executing random piece of source code from disk
without much overhead or ill effects was just ethereal.

